# أنفجار المنصوره



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شهود عيان: انفجار بجنوب العريش وتبادل إطلاق النار مع مسلحين
    الببلاوى يعلن جماعة الإخوان منظمة إرهابية
    استشهاد مدير الرقابة بمديرية أمن الدقهلية و3 قيادات فى حالة خطرة
    أهالى المنصورة يتوجهون للمستشفيات للتبرع بالدم
*
الدولة تنتفض ضد الإرهاب.. رئيس الوزراء يعلن جماعة الإخوان منظمة إرهابية.. ومستشار الرئيس: لا مستقبل للإرهابيين فى مصر والرئاسة لن تترد فى حماية الشعب.. والنائب العام يباشر عمل النيابة بانفجار المنصورة
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2013)

استمرار عمليات الإنقاذ ومعدات ضخمة لرفع أنقاض انفجار المنصورة

تحطم كامل للمحلات المجاورة لمديرية أمن المنصورة من شدة الانفجار

"الببلاوى" يتابع الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف مديرية أمن الدقهلية

مستشار الرئيس تعليقا على حادث المنصورة: لن نتردد فى اتخاذ ما يلزم لحماية الشعب

مصدر يدعو المواطنين للابتعاد عن مديرية الأمن لوجود قنبلة بالأنقاض

محافظ الدقهلية: مدير الأمن على قيد الحياة والحادث نفذ بسيارة مفخخة​


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مصدر قضائى: انتداب المعمل الجنائى لرفع آثار وأدلة انفجار مديرية الأمن

        مستشفيات المنصورة تستغيث لسرعة التبرع بالدم لإنقاذ مصابى الانفجار


        أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة على مداخل ومخارج القاهرة بعد انفجار المنصورة


        استنفار أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة بعد انفجار الدقهلية








        "تمرد": حادث المنصورة برهان على التقاعس الحكومى
        المستشار أحمد الفضالى رئيس تيار الاستقلال
        تيار الاستقلال يدين حادث المنصورة ويحمل مرسى والإخوان المسئولية
        انفجار المنصورة
        "6 أبريل": انفجارات المنصورة عمل إجرامى ولابد من المحاسبة​        تامر القاضى المتحدث باسم اتحاد شباب الثورة
        القوى الثورية: الإخوان يحاولون إرهاب الشعب لعدم المشاركة بالاستفتاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسماء ضحايا التفجير الأرهابى بالمنصورة

1- العقيد / سامح سعودى
2- المقدم / سيد رأفت
3- الرقيب / سعد مصطفى المرسى
4- المجند / محمد عبد العزيز عبد الكريم
5- المجند / محمد صابر مطاوع
6- المجند / يونس أبو المعاطى محمد
7- المجند / أحمد صبحى حرحش
8- المجند / يوسف المغاورى عيسى
9- المواطن / محمد لطفى حسانين زين الدين

بالإضافة إلى ثلاثة جثامين جارى تحديد هويتهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء سيعلن خلال ساعات قرارا باعتبار جماعة الاخوان جماعة ارهابية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*إستقبلت مستشفيات المنصورة عدد 134 مصاب من المواطنين ورجال الشرطة تلقى بعضهم الإسعافات اللازمه وتم خروجه ، ويخضع البعض الآخر للعلاج ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الناس اللى كانت راجعه بالعشا لولادها وطالهم الانفجار ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



صورة ايد احد افراد الشرطة من تحت الانقاض *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الهكسوس يتحدثون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الهكسوس يتحدثون ...... متى سنعلن انهم ارهابيون ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الجهاد يطول المؤمنين به​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*انباء عن اجتماع عاجل لمجلسي الدفاع الوطنى والامن القومى وايضا المجموعة الوزارية الامنيه وصدور قرارات هامة خلال ساعات*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيارة مفخخة تحمل نصف طن متفجرات .. مصر: 14 قتيل و 200 جريح في انفجار ضخم في المنصورة ..اعلان الاخوان تنظيم ارهابي رسميا .. صور







رام الله - دنيا الوطن
اعلن رئيس وزراء الحكومة المصرية جماعة الاخوان المسلمين المصرية تنظيما ارهابياً بشكل رسمي .

وكانت قد ارتفعت اعداد القتلى الى 14 قتيل في انفجار هز مديرية الامن  بالدقهلية بمحافظة المنصورة المصرية , واصيب اكثر من 200 مواطن ورجل امن في  انفجار ضخم هز مدينة المنصورة .

وكشف مصدر أمني لبوابة الوفد إصابة اللواء سامي الميهي، مدير الأمن بالدقهلية ، بإصابات بالغة، ومقتل مديرَي مكتبه في الحادث.


وأوضحت المصادر أن الدور الأول لمبنى مديرية الأمن، الذي يقع به مكتب مدير  الأمن، انهار بالكامل، بالإضافة إلى انهيارات في الدورين الثاني والثالث،  بجانب انهيارات مماثلة لمبنى المسرح القومي، المواجه للمديرية، كما تحطمت  عشرات السيارات.


في السياق ذاته قال مصدر أمني، أن المعلومات الأولية تشير الي أن حادث  انفجار مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وقع نتيجة انفجار سيارة مفخخة، تحمل قرابة نصف  طن متفجرات.


مشيرا للوطن المصري الي أن بيانا تفصيليا سيصدر بعد التأكد من المعلومات التى جمعتها أجهزة البحث. 

















*​*

















































​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخوان بلاعنف : محمود عزت المدبر الرئيسي لتفجير "الدقهلية" *​​*



​*
*​*
*​*
*استنكرت حركة إخوان بلا عنف خلال بيان لها منذ قليل، التصرف الاجرامى الذى  اسفر عن مقتل العشرات واصابة المئات من أفراد الشرطة بمديريه أمن الدقهلية.​*
*وأضاف البيان أن هذا الحادث الذى يقف ورائه قيادات إجرامية لا تعرف معنى  لحرمة الدم والنفس وأن تلك القيادات الإجراميه التى تحالفت مع مجموعات  جهادية وعلى رأسها انصار بيت المقدس والسلفية الجهادية لتنفيذ عمليات  إرهابيه لمحاوله عرقلة خارطة الطريق والقضاء على الاستفتاء، و إرجاء  الاستفتاء.​*
*وتابع : أن الحركة تؤكد على أن تلك العمليات يقف ورائها الشيطانى محمود عزت  المدبر الاساسى لتلك الأحداث الإجرامية وأن الحركه بدء من اليوم تعلن عن  عزمها منع اى مسيرات للجماعة وسوف نقوم بالمنع ولو بالقوة، وأن من يحارب  الله ورسوله بالقتل والدماء والاعتداء على الشرطة المدنية وهم عزل وقتلهم  بتلك الصورة هم مجموعه لا حرمه لهم وهم خارجين عن جموع الفقهاء .​*
*واختتم البيان : أن الحركة تعلن دعم الاستفتاء فى موعده وحشد كافه الفئات  للتصويت بنعم وقيامها بحماية مقرات اللجان على الوجه الأكمل لمناهضه اى  تحرك يحدث مستقبلا.​*
*الفجر​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الببلاوى" يتابع مع وزير الداخلية تطورات حادث المنصورة الإرهابى*


* 

*​
*​*
*حازم الببلاوى​*
* اليوم السابع*


* قالت مصادر مطلعة إن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء يتابع مع  اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية تطورات الحادث الإرهابى لتفجير مديرية  أمن الدقهلية.*

* وأضافت المصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن رئيس الوزراء أكد أن هذه الجرائم  الإرهابية لن تثنى الدولة عن المرور فى تنفيذ خارطة الطريق والتصدى للعناصر  الإجرامية والإرهابية.*

* ولفتت المصادر إلى إدانة الحكومة لهذا العمل الإرهابى الذى يهدف لزعزعة أمن واستقرار البلاد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]722kNVWdqyg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
يونس مخيون: تفجير المنصورة حلقة من سلسلة المؤامرات التى تستهدف مصر

*​*





أكد الدكتور يونس مخيون رئيس  حزب النور، أن التفجير الذى شهده محيط مديرية أمن الدقهلية بالمنصورة هو  حلقة من سلسلة المؤامرات التى تستهدف كيان مصر وبنيانها، مشيراً إلى ذلك  يوجب على الشعب المصرى أن يقف صفاً واحداً بجميع أطيافه وتوجهاته للحفاظ  على مصرنا الغالية.​** 
وأوضح "مخيون" فى بيان له اليوم، أن على الجميع أن يتحمل المسئولية ويعمل  على تهيئة المناخ للسلام بدلاً من العنف والبناء بدلاً عن الهدم والوحدة  بدلا من التفرق، وكذلك التصدى لهذه الأعمال الإجرامية.




*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*«الإخوان» تدين «انفجار المنصورة» في بيان باللغة الإنجليزية*​ 

​



​​*
أدانت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين تفجيرًا استهدف مديرية أمن الدقهلية وأوقع 12 قتيلًا وأصيب فيه 134 شخص، مساء الإثنين.
وجاء في بيان باللغة  الانجليزية للمكتب الصحفي للجماعة في لندن أرسل عبر البريد الإلكتروني  «تدين جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بأشد العبارات الممكنة الهجوم على مديرية  الأمن في المنصورة».
وأضاف البيان: «تعتبر  جماعة الاخوان المسلمين هذا العمل هجومًا مباشرًا على وحدة الشعب المصري،  وتطالب بفتح تحقيق على الفور حتى يمثل مرتكبو هذه الجريمة أمام العدالة».
المصرى اليوم​​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبر مؤسف عن مدير امن الدقهلية*​ 
​​





*مصادر طبية تفيد فقدان بصر مدير أمن الدقهلية*​
​
* افادت  مصادر طبية بمستشفي المنصورة العام فقدان اللواء سامي الميهي مديرامن  الدقهلية الابصاربعينة اليمني نتيجة تهتك بالعين نتيجة شظايا الانفجار  الارهابى ضد مديرية امن الدقهلية​*​* 
واوضحت المصادراستقرارحالة مديرالامن ونقلة لقسم العيون لاجراء عملية جراحية عاجلة
واكد  الدكتور مجدي حجازي وكيل وزارة الصحة بالدقهلية استقرار حالة اللواء سامي  الميهي مديرامن الدقهلية بمستشفي المنصورة العام ونقلة لقسم العيون لاصابتة  بالوجة والعين بشظايا خلال الحادث الارهابى الذى وقع فى الساعات الاولى من  صباح اليوم.​*​
*​*​
* الدستور الاصلي​*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمني : المعلومات المبدئية تشير إلى استخدام سيارة "ربع نقل مفخخة"*​ 





​


 أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى بوزارة  الداخلية أن المعلومات المبدئية تشير  إلى استخدام سيارة ربع نقل مفخخة في  حادث التفجير الذى استهدف مبنى مديرية  أمن الدقهلية في الساعات الأولى من  صباح اليوم.
 وأوضح المصدر  الأمني - في تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط - أن الموجة  الانفجارية  للحادث الغاشم تشير إلى استخدام كمية ضخمة من المواد شديدة  الانفجار،  مشيرا إلى أن خبراء المعمل الجنائي مازالوا يبحثون موقع الانفجار  لتحديد  إذا ما كانت السيارة قد تم تفجيرها عن بعد، أو تم تفجيرها بواسطة  "تايمر".
  وحول حالة المصابين في الانفجار، أكد مصدر أمني احتجاز 71 مصابا في   مستشفيات المنصورة حتى الآن، ومن بينهم 56 من رجال الشرطة، فيما تم خروج   باقي المصابين بعد تلقيهم الإسعافات الطبية اللازمة.
  وكان انفجار قد وقع في حوالي الساعة الواحدة من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بجوار   مبنى مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وأسفر عن استشهاد 8 من رجال الشرطة و4  مواطنين،  وإصابة 134 آخرين، بالإضافة إلى انهيار واجهة المبنى الجانبي  للمديرية،  وانهيار جزئي في عدد من المباني القريبة من بينها مجلس مدينة  المنصورة،  والمسرح القومي، والمصرف المتحد، وإتلاف عدد من سيارات الشرطة  والمواطنين.​
الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن الوطني يحقق مع قيادات أمنية بالدقهلية يشتبه تورطها في تفجير مديرية الأمن

​**




كشفت مصادر أمنية مطلعة أن جهاز الأمن الوطنى، بدأ تحقيقات موسعة في حادث  تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، الذي وقع في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء وأودى بحياة 12 شخصا؛ وإصابة 105 آخرين.

أوضحت المصادر أن فريقا من خبراء الجهاز انتقل إلى مدينة المنصورة، لإجراء  التحريات حول عدد من ضباط مديرية أمن الدقهلية، بعد ورود معلومات عن  ارتباطهم بجماعة الإخوان والعناصر المتشددة، والذين ربما زودوا هذه العناصر  بمعلومات دقيقة عن مبنى مديرية الأمن، وعن موعد اجتماع القيادات الأمنية.

وأضافت المصادر أن الشبهات تحوم حول قيادة أمنية كبيرة في مديرية أمن  الدقهلية، ظهرت عليه علامات القلق والترقب طوال يوم أمس، وازداد اضطرابه مع  اقتراب موعد الاجتماع الأمنى، ثم انصرف من المديرية قبل دقائق من بدء  الاجتماع، ثم وقع التفجير الإرهابى؛ كما أشار شهود عيان إلى أن الضابط  الكبير حضر بعد الحادث بفترة قصيرة وتفقد آثاره ثم أشرف بنفسه على إزالة  آثار الانفجار قبل وصول النيابة لمعاينة مسرح الحادث ثم انصرف مسرعا.

جدير بالذكر أن بوابة "فيتو" سبق وان نشرت تقريرا موسعا عن اختراق وزارة  الداخلية من قبل بعض التيارات، وان الأجهزة المختصة تحقق مع عدد كبير من  الضباط المشتبه في تورطهم مع تلك التيارات وتزويد عناصرها بمعلومات دقيقة  عن المنشآت الشرطية وتحركات القيادات الأمنية.

فيتو​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تفجيرات المنصورة تعصف بالبورصة صباحا ومؤشراتها تتراجع بصورة جماعية*
​* 



​اليوم السابع
عصفت تفجيرات مديرية أمن الدقهلية بالمنصورة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح  اليوم الثلاثاء، بمؤشرات البورصة، خلال التعاملات الصباحية اليوم، بسبب  حالة التشاؤم والقلق لدى المستثمرين بعد الحادث الإرهابى الذى راح ضحيته 14  شهيدا وحوالى 150 مصابا.

وتراجع مؤشر البورصة الرئيسى "إيجى إكس 30" بنسبة 1.1%، وتراجع مؤشر "إيجى  إكس 20" بنسبة 1.1%، كما تراجع مؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة "إيجى إكس  70" بنسبة 0.05%، وخسر مؤشر "إيجى إكس 100" الأوسع نطاقا بنسبة 0.54%.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> الهكسوس يتحدثون ...... متى سنعلن انهم ارهابيون ؟؟؟؟*​


*أصدروا قانون الأرهاب
وهاتوا العيال دى من قفاهم ... حتى لو بيهزروا 
أتهموهم بالتخطيط لعمل أرهابى والأنضمام الى عصابة أرهابية
عشرة خمستاشر سجن مشدد هى اللغة اللى هيفهموها 
كفاية طبطبة بقى 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصدروا قانون الأرهاب
> وهاتوا العيال دى من قفاهم ... حتى لو بيهزروا
> أتهموهم بالتخطيط لعمل أرهابى والأنضمام الى عصابة أرهابية
> عشرة خمستاشر سجن مشدد هى اللغة اللى هيفهموها
> ...



*على الدولة إعلان أن جماعة الأخوان جماعة إرهابية ..... والتعامل مع من ينتمى إليهم على هذا الأساس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على الدولة إعلان أن جماعة الأخوان جماعة إرهابية ..... والتعامل مع من ينتمى إليهم على هذا الأساس *


*عايزة قرار سيادى ثورى جرئ
أعتقد ان المستشار / عدلى منصور مش يقدر ياخده ببساطة 
لأنه رجل قانون من الطراز الأول
الجيش بقى يعملها وينفذ
حكم عسكر بقى حكم عسكر .... مش مهم 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد الضحايا إلى 13 قتيل بعد وافاة مجند من المصابين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزة قرار سيادى ثورى جرئ
> أعتقد ان المستشار / عدلى منصور مش يقدر ياخده ببساطة
> لأنه رجل قانون من الطراز الأول
> الجيش بقى يعملها وينفذ
> ...



*لن ينفع غير العسكر فى المرحلة الحالية​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*هما بيجيبوا كمية الغباء دى منين ؟
بيصرفوها على كارنيه الحزب ؟ والا بتتوزع عليهم زى كوبونات البوتجاز ؟!!!





*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عمل ارهابى خسيس استهدف ابرياء
قامت به جماعة من الكلاب جماعة بيت المقدس
لن نخاف منكم ابدا انتم ابناء الشيطان
ونح معنا الله


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أبناء المنصورة يتوعدون بالانتقام أمام جامعة المنصورة​*​
*​*
*​**

*
*يستعد أبناء مدينة المنصورة الغاضبون من الحادث الإرهابى لتفجير مديرية أمن  الدقهلية بالتجمهر أمام جامعة المنصورة اليوم الثلاثاء استعدادا لطلاب  جماعة الإخوان الذين أعلنوا عن خروجهم بمظاهرات بجامعة المنصورة للمطالبة  بالإفراج عن المقبوض عليهم.​*
*​*
*​*
*وتوعد أهالي المنصورة لأى شخص من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان يفكر في الخروج بأى مسيرة أو مظاهرة، مهددين بالانتقام منهم.​*
*​*
*​*
*جدير بالذكر أن حالة غضب شديدة تسود بين أبناء محافظة الدقهلية جراء الحادث  الأليم ويتوعدون أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بالانتقام منذ حادث سائق التاكسى  ذبيح المنصورة.​*
*​*
*فيتو​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الببلاوى يعلن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين جماعة «ارهابية»*
​​​​
 



*لببلاوى يعلن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين جماعة «ارهابية»*​
​
* أعلن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين  جماعة ارهابية، بعد ان اظهرت وجهها القبيح كجماعة ارهابية تسفك الدماء  وتعبث بامن مصر*​
* صرح بذلك الدكتور شريف شوقى المستشار الاعلامى لرئيس الوزراء، وقال ان رئيس  الوزراء شدد على ان هذه الاعمال الارهابية التى ترتكبها الجماعة لن تثنينا  عن المضى قدما فى تنفيذ خارطة الطريق ولن تثنى المواطنين عن الذهاب بكثافة  للتصويت على الدستور بما يسقط الارهاب الذى ترتكبه الجماعة.*​
​
* التحرير*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*سكرتير المجمع المقدس: نشعر بألم شديد بسبب حادث التفجير بالمنصورة*







​

​​
  ادان نيافة الانبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس، واسقف عام كنائس وسط   البلد، الحادث الارهابى الذى استهدف مديرية امن المنصورة واسقط 12 شهيد   واكثر من مائة مصاب فجر اليوم.​
  وكتب الاسقف العام فى تغريدة له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، "نشعر   بألم شديد بسبب حادث التفجير بالمنصورة لله قادر ان يعزي الأهالي ويتمم   شفاء المصابين ويرفع عن مصر كوارث الارهاب ويحل في بلادنا بسلامه".​
الفجر​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*إجراءات أمنية مشددة على الكنائس بالبحر الأحمر بعد تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية*​ 
*​*​*



​*​​ 
*صرح اللواء حمدى الجزار مدير أمن البحر الأحمر: بأنه إلتقى بمصلحة الأمن العام  مع كافة مساعديه من قيادات المديرية ومأمورى الأقسام ومديرى الإدارات،  ليؤكد على اتخاذ كافة التدابير والإجراءات التأمينية اللازمة والكفيلة  بإحكام السيطرة الأمنية على كافه الكنائس  ودور العبادة المسيحية، مع التأكيدعلى توعية القوات وتلقينهم بأهمية الدور  المنوط بهم القيام به وشده اليقظة وتوسيع دائرة الاشتباه، وتفعيل دورإدارة  الحماية المدنية وإدارة البحث الجنائي لإجهاض أيه محاولات من شأنها المساس  بأمن واستقرار المحافظة.​*
*وأضاف  الجزار: أن عقب حدوث تفجيرمديرية أمن المنصورة، تم إعلان حالة الإستنفار  أمنى لرجال الشرطة، وإنتشار نقاط التمركزالثابتة والدوريات الراكبة التى  تطوف فى شوارع المدن الرئيسية، لتوطيد الثقة بين رجال الشرطة والمواطنين .​*
*وأوضح:  أن ضباط وأفراد الشرطة هم عين الوطن الساهرة لراحة المواطن واستتباب أمنه  والحفاظ على ممتلكاته، وضبط كل من يقوم بترويع المواطنين أو المشاركة فى  ترويعهم عن طريق التحريض أو ارتكاب الجرائم المختلفة .
الفجر​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمني لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إن ضخامة الانفجار الذي ضرب مديرية أمن المنصورة الليلة يرجع إلى وقوع تفجيرين متزامنين، الأول كان قنبلة بالأدوار العليا، والثاني كان بسيارة مفخخة قرب المديرية. 

وكشف المصدر الأمني عن أنه تم تفكيك سيارة مفخخة أخرى، كانت تستهدف المديرية*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

* استنفار أمنى بالسكة الحديد والمترو بعد حادث المنصورة*​ 








أكد مصدر أمنى بشرطة النقل والمواصلات إعلان حالة الاستنفار   الأمنى بالسكة الحديد ومترو الأنفاق، بعد حادث تفجير مديرية أمن  الدقهلية،  وأنه تم تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية بالمحطات والقطارات، تحسبا لأى  أعمال  إرهابية أخرى.
 
وأضاف المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم نشر أعداد إضافية من قوات الشرطة فى   المحطات الرئيسية سواء فى السكة الحديد أو المترو، والمدعمة بأجهزة الكشف   عن المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية، لمواجهة أى أعمال تخريب محتملة.
 
وفى نفس السياق شهدت محطة مصر برمسيس تكثيفا أمنيا، وتواجد لقيادات شرطة السكة الحديد على الصالة الرئيسية بالمحطة.


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ننشر صور شهداء الشرطة في تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن الدقهلية*​





الشهداء​​


حصل موقع الدستور الإلكتروني، على صور شهداء الشرطة في الحادث الإرهابي الغاشم، الذي استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن المنصورة.
والذي أسفر عن استشهاد ضابطين وشرطي و4 مجندين، ومواطنين.




​



الدستور​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مستشارة الرئيس: الإخوان أصبحت "ورما خبيثا" فى جسد مصر ويجب استئصاله*


* 

*​
*​اليوم السابع*

* قالت الدكتورة سكينة فؤاد مستشارة الرئيس لشئون المرأة، إن انفجار مديرية  أمن المنصورة عمل إرهابى يزيد من إصرار الشعب المصرى على إنهاء جماعة  الإخوان .*

* وأضافت سكينة فؤاد فى تصريح خاص لـ" اليوم السابع " أن ما تقوم به الجماعة  الآن هى محاولات مكشوفة لإرهاب وتخويف المصريين، موضحة أن عليهم الآن أن  يدركوا أن ما يفعلونة جريمة بشعة لا يرتكبها الحيوانات ولكن يرتكبها  الشياطين فى صورة بشر .*


* وأشارت مستشارة الرئيس الى أن مرتكبى هذه الجريمة عليهم أن يدركوا ويتأكدوا  أن ما فعلوه سيزيد من إصرار المصريين على إنهاء هذه الكائنات الشيطانية,  مشبهه الجماعة بالورم الخبيث فى جسد مصر ويجب استئصاله فورا .*

* وقالت إن ما حدث ما هو إلا إعلان شهادة وفاة الجماعة نهائيا وأنها بهذا  العمل الإجرامى أثبتت للعالم أجمع أنها لا تعرف أن تعيش إلا على شرب الدماء  وأكل اللحم البشرى وأن الشعب- صانع ثورتين مجيدتين -سيخرج فى عرس يومى 14  ,15 يناير فى مشهد عظيم لدعم وإنقاذ مصر، وأن التصويت سيكون بنعم ليس على  الدستور فحسب ولكن سيكون لإنهاء الإرهاب الأسود الذى ظل لأكثر من عام منذ  وصول الإخوان لسدة الحكم.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تفجيرات المنصور تجبر الرئيس على دعوة مجلس الدفاع الوطنى للانعقاد خلال ساعات*

*



*
* علم الموجز من مصدر رئاسى ان الرئيس عدلى منصور سوف  يدعو مجلس الدفاع الوطنى للانعقاد خلال الساعات القادمة و ذلك لدراسة  الحالة الامنية فى البلاد بعد التفجير الارهابى فى المنصورة تزايد عنف  الاخوان فى الجامعات و قال المصدر ان المجلس سيتخذ قرارات هامة بشأن  الاستعداد للاستفتاء على الدستور و اتخاذ التدابير الامنية لاحباط مخطط  الاخوان لتعطيله مشيرا الى ان وزيرا الدفاع و الداخلية سيعرضان الخطط  الامنية المتوقع تطبيقها لتأمين الاستفتاء .*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*طر تدين تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية وتدعو للحفاظ على استقرار مصر

*​*




​**
أعرب مصدر مسئول بوزارة الخارجية القطرية عن إدانة  دولة قطر واستنكارها الشديد للانفجار الذى استهدف مقر مديرية الأمن فى  مدينة المنصورة، والذى أسفر عن وقوع أكثر من 12 قتيلاً و130 مصاباً، كما  أسفر عن انهيار أجزاء من المبانى.

وأكد المصدر، وفقا لما نقلته وكالة الأنباء القطرية، أن دولة قطر تدين بشدة  مثل هذه الأعمال التى تتناقض مع كل القيم الإنسانية، فإنها تدعو جميع  الأطراف إلى التحلى بضبط النفس والحفاظ على استقرار وأمن مصر الذى بدوره  يعنى استقرار المنطقة.

كما جدد المصدر مواقف دولة قطر الثابتة بنبذ العنف بمختلف أشكاله وصوره  أياً كان مصدره، مؤكداً أن الحوار بين كافة الإطراف هو الطريقة الوحيدة  للحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية.

اليوم السابع *


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الببلاوي يتراجع ويطالب بعدم الاستعجال في اعتبار الإخوان منظمة إرهابية… ويشعل ثورة غضب ضده*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الوطني لدعم الشرعية " يحمل السلطات وساويرس مسئولية الحادث الإرهابي*

* 



*

* أدان التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية ورفض الانقلاب  الانفجار الذى وقع بمحيط مديرية الأمن بالدقهلية في ساعة مبكرة من صباح  اليوم ، معربا عن بالغ الأسى والحزن للضحايا الذين سقطوا نتيجة الحادث  الإجرامى، محملا ما أسماهم "الانقلابيين" ومعاونيهم من رجال الأعمال  الفاسدين الذين يخططون لإشاعة الفتنة فى البلاد المسئولية الكاملة عن مثل  هذه الأحداث.*
* ونعى التحالف إلى الشعب المصرى ضحايا الحادث وتقدم بخالص التعازى لأسرهم  والمواساة للمصابين، مؤكدا أن الدم المصرى كله حرام، وأن أى يد تعتدى على  مصرى بسوء هى يد آثمة.*
* وحذر التحالف في بيان له من بدء تنفيذ مخطط أنجيب ساويرس- على حد قولهم -  الذى صرح مؤخرا بالتشجيع على استخدام العنف، مؤكدا أن السلمية هى خيار  التحالف الوطنى فى دفاعه عن شرعية الشعب المصري.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد: بصمات حماس و القاعدة على حوائط مديرية أمن الدقهلية.. والإخوان اتهموا “تواضروس” من قبل بتفجير الكنائس​*​
*



​*
* أكد نبيل نعيم، مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد في مصر والقيادي الجهادي السابق، أن  اتهام أنصار الإخوان لوزارة الداخلية بأنها من خططت ونفذنت لتفجير مديرية  أمن الدقهلية لا يختلف كثيرا عن اتهامهم السابق للبابا تواضروس بأنه هو من  يفجر الكنائس و لوزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي بأنه المتورط في  قتل الجنود.​*
* وقال إنها جماعة فاجرة لا يصدقها أحد بعد اعتيادها الكذب.​*
* وأضاف “نعيم” في تصريحات خاصة لـ”صدى البلد”: “أرى في حادث تفجير مديرية  أمن الدقهلية الذي راح ضحيته حتى الآن 12 ضحية و ما يزيد عن 120 مصاب، أرى  فيه بصمات تنظيم القاعدة و حركة حماس، وهما الأداة التنفيذية للإخوان  المسلمين”.​*
* وتابع: و ما زلت أرى رئيس الحكومة حازم الببلاوي يتقاعس عن اتخاذ قرارا  نهائيا باعتبار الإخوان جماعة إرهابية و ينفذ رغبة أوروبا و أمريكا بتقاعسه  هذا.​*
* وحول ما إذا كان اعتبارها جماعة إرهابية سيوقف حوادث التفجير أم لا قال  “نعيم”: على الأقل سيحظر عليهم العمل السياسي تكوين أحزاب أو جماعات دعوية.​*
* وكان انفجار شديد قد وقع في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، بجوار  مديرية أمن الدقهلية، سادت على إثره حالة من الفزع والهلع سادت محيط  المنطقة ، نتيجة شدة الانفجار الذي وقع نتيجة سيارة مفخخة .​*
* وأسفر الانفجار عن سقوط 12 ضحية حتى الآن و ما يزيد عن 120 مصاب وفقا لتقديرات وزارة الصحة​*
*​*
*



​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أنصار بيت المقدس تكفّر الجيش المصري وتحذر المجندين​ 





وجهت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" التي يعتقد أنها على صلة بتنظيم القاعدة  وتنفذ هجمات ضد الجيش والسلطات والمصرية بسيناء إنذارا حذرت فيه من التجنيد  في الجيش والشرطة، قائلة إن تلك الأجهزة "تنفذ مخططات النصارى واليهود"  محذرة من مغبة عدم الاستجابة لإنذارها. وقالت الجماعة، في بيان لها نشرته  مواقع دأبت على نشر بيانات التنظيمات المرتبطة بالقاعدة دون أن تتمكن CNN  من تأكيد صحته بشكل مستقل: "من أولى أولوياتنا الحفاظ على دماء وأعراض  المسلمين انطلاقاً من تعاليم ديننا.. ونؤكد للجميع أن التكفير حكم شرعي لا  نُقدم عليه إلا ببينة شرعية." وتابعت الجماعة بالقول إن "تكفيرها" للجيش  المصري جاء بسبب "محاربته كل من يدعو إلى تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ويسعى  إلى سيادتها.. وإفساحه المجال لمن يسبون الله ورسوله ويستهزئون بدينه..  وتمكين النظام العلماني من الحكم بالقوانين الوضعية.. وموالاة اليهود  والنصارى ومعاونتهم على حرب الإسلام والمسلمين." وتوجه التنظيم إلى جنود  الجيش المصري بالقول: "وامتنعوا عن الخدمة في صفوفه وأعلموا أن مؤسساته  تستخدمكم أداة في تنفيذ مخططات اليهود والنصارى" كما دعا أسر المجندين إلى  "مساعدتهم على ترك الخدمة" وختمت الجماعة بيانها بالقول: "نقول لمن تجاهل  هذه النصيحة وأصر على الاستمرار في هذه الخدمة والدخول فيها ألا يلومن إلا  نفسه وليعلم أننا أشد عزماً وإصراراً على تنفيذ أمر الله ورسوله بجهادكم  وقتالكم." وتعتنق جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" الفكر "السلفي الجهادي" وتتخذ  من شبه جزيرة سيناء مقرا لها، وسبق أن أعلنت مسؤوليتها عن عدد كبير من  الهجمات، أبرزها محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية المصري، محمد إبراهيم، في  مدينة نصر بسبتمبر/أيلول الماضي، عبر تفجير انتحاري، ويخوض الجيش المصري  مواجهات معها في سيناء.


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاخوان يشمتون فى ضحايا حادث التفجير.. ويتوعدون السيسي: هذه هى البداية فقط*​ 
 






الاهرام الجديد الكندي: عبر صفحتها الرسمية بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي “تويتر” عقبت شبكة نبض الإخوان على حادث تفجير مديرية أمن  المنصورة قائلة: الله أكبر تم تأكيد خبر التفجير للمديرية. وأضافت مهددة:  أبشر يا سيسي فإذن هذه هي البداية فقط. وعلى الجانب الآخر بعدما نشرت عدد  من الصحف ذلك التهديد قامت الشبكة بمسحه وأيضًا نفيه. ولكننا ننشر صورة من  الكلام الذي بثته الشبكة على صفحتها الرسمية.


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *الببلاوي يتراجع ويطالب بعدم الاستعجال في اعتبار الإخوان منظمة إرهابية… ويشعل ثورة غضب ضده*​




جيبينه من انهو داهيه 
حاجه تقرف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد: بصمات حماس و القاعدة على حوائط مديرية أمن الدقهلية.. والإخوان اتهموا “تواضروس” من قبل بتفجير الكنائس​*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*أستفيدوا من خبرة الراجل دة لأنه مارس العمل الجهادى
وكان من نجوم ليمان طرة الذين أعلنوا توبتهم وتعاونوا بالفعل مع الداخلية
وبسببه هو والبعض رفع نجم حبيب العادلى بأحباطه عدة مؤامرات أرهابية 
فى عهد الرئيس مُبارك  *
*إما ان يُعلنها البابلى أو يرحل* *.... هذا ليس وقت الجُبناء المرتعشون *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الطفلة "جودى" أصغر مصابة فى تفجير "أمن الدقهلية"​*

* [YOUTUBE]YtMZEuMKpJ4[/YOUTUBE]​*​
*وسط العساكر والضباط والأمناء المصابين جراء الحادث الأليم الذي وقع  بمديرية أمن الدقهلية والذي خلف عشرات المصابين و13 حالة وفاة، كانت الطفله  جودى أحمد عبد الله مصابة بقطع بأوتار القدم اليسرى طوله 5 سم جراء  الحادث، فاقدة للنطق والوعى داخل المستشفى الدولى بالمنصورة.​*
*​*
*التقت "فيتو" مع جدة الطفلة والتي أكدت أنها كانت عائدة من المطار بصحبة  الطفلة بعد أن قامت بتوديع والدها المسافر خارج البلاد، وفى طريقهما للعودة  للمنزل وقع الانفجار لتقع الطفلة مغشيا عليها وتنهال عليها العمارات  المنهارة، مضيفة أنها تمكنت من انتشالها ونقلها إلى المستشفى.​*
*​*
*وطالبت بمحاسبة جماعة الإخوان على جريمتهم تجاه رجال الشرطة والمدنيين.​*
*​*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ننشر معاينة النيابة فى انفجار الدقهلية الإرهابى..العبوة الناسفة زرعت بالجهة اليمنى للمديرية وتأثيرها أمتد لـ 1000 متر*​ 





​
*قال المستشار أحمد الركيب، المنسق  الإعلامى لمكتب النائب العام، أن النيابة العامة تلقت مساء أمس 23/12/2013  إخطاراً بانفجار عبوة ناسفة شديدة الانفجار بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية، أسفر الحادث عن وقوع ضحايا بين قتلى ومصابين من رجال الشرطة و المواطنين.

وأمر النائب العام علي الفور بإجراء التحقيقات الفورية للتوصل إلى كيفية  ارتكاب الحادث، وقد انتقل فريق التحقيق إلى موقع الانفجار و أجرى المعاينة  اللازمة لمبنى مديرية الأمن والمبانى والمناطق المجاورة لمسرح الأحداث .

وتبين من معاينة النيابة العامة أن العبوة الناسفة انفجرت فى المنطقة  المتاخمة للجهة اليمنى من مديرية الأمن وتسبب فى تصدعها وانهيارها كما  تأثرت المبانى المحيطة بالمديرية لمسافة تناهز الكيلومتر، كما أسفر الحادث  عن قتل ثلاثة عشر شخصاً من بينهم ضباط شرطة وإصابة مائة واثنين من رجال  الشرطة والمواطنين.

واتخذت النيابة العامة الاجراءات التالية مناظرة الجثامين وندب الطب الشرعى  لتوقيع الكشف عليها وتحديد أسباب الوفاة وصرحت بدفنهها، كم تم	الانتقال  إلى المستشفيات للاستماع إلى شهادات المصابين جراء الحادث تكليف المعمل  الجنائى وخبراء المفرقعات بإجراء المعاينة لموقع الانفجار ورفع آثاره  وفحصها وبيان دلالتها وإعداد التقرير الفنى اللازم. 

وأوضح أنه تم تكليف جهاز الأمن الوطنى وجهات البحث المختصة بإجراء التحريات  بشأن الحادث والتوصل لمرتكبيه والمحرضين عليه لتحديد المسئوليات الجنائية.
البلد​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية لمرتكبى تفجير الدقهلية: “مش هاترهبونى أنا وعساكرى وضباطى والاستفتاء سيكون عُرس”*​* 
**



*​*
**[YOUTUBE]G34yiSf-XLI[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أحد مصابي تفجير الدقهلية: إحنا عساكر غلابة ملناش ذنب

*​*




عبر أحد المجندين المصابين في حادث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، صباح اليوم، عن تعبه الشديد عقب الإصابة التي تعرض لها. 

وقال في لقائه مع قناة "صدي البلد": "عنيا باظت ومش شايف بيها خالص، والنار  مسكت فيا، ومش قادر، والإسعاف خدني، ومكنتش قادر أنا تعبان جدا". 

ورداً على المتورطين في الحادث قال: "إحنا عساكر غلابة ملناش ذنب، رحنا في  الرجلين، بنخدمهم علشان نحميهم، وهما بيعملوا فينا كدة، الله يسامحهم".


الوطن*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة يندد بحادث المنصورة الإرهابي ويطالب الداخلية بسرعة القبض على الجناة*


* 

*​
*​*
*​صدى البلد*
* ندد الدكتور جلال مصطفى سعيد محافظ القاهرة بحادث التفجير الذي استهدف مبني  مديرية أمن الدقهلية وراح ضحيته عدد كبير من ضباط الشرطة والمواطنين وخلف  وراءه عديد من المصابين وخسائر مادية كبيرة .*

* وأكد محافظ القاهرة ان هذا الحادث الاجرامي لن يزيد الدولة إلا اصراراً علي  مواجهة الارهاب بكل حسم مقدماً تعازيه وكافة الاجهزة التنفيذية بالمحافظة  لأسر الضحايا مؤكداً علي قدرة الاجهزة الامنية علي سرعة التوصل للجناة .*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار المنصورة جاء بعد يوم من تحذير لجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس*


*



*



* لفتت صحيفة “وول ستريت جورنال” الأمريكية – في سياق   تقرير نشرته اليوم  الثلاثاء على موقعها الإلكتروني – إلى أن التفجير الذي   استهدف مديرية الأمن  بالمنصورة  بمحافظة الدقهلية في الساعة الأولى من   صباح اليوم الثلاثاء يأتي بعد يوم  من تحذير أطلقته جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس   ،المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة، للجيش  بسحب قاعدة عملياته من شبه جزيرة سيناء   وإلا سيواجه تصعيدا للعنف.​ وأشارت – في هذا   الصدد – إلى أن أنصار بيت المقدس سبق أن أعلنت المسؤولية  عن هجمات دموية   على جنود مصريين ومواقع للجيش في سيناء وكذلك محاولة اغتيال  وزير الداخلية   المصري في الصيف الماضي.​ كما أشارت الصحيفة  إلى  أن الانفجار، الذي أفادت تقارير بأن سيارة مفخخة  استخدمت فيه ، دمر  جزءا  من المقر الأمني وبعض المباني المحيطة به.​*​
*الفجر​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابن خلدون يطالب بسرعة إدراج جماعة الإخوان كتنظيم إرهابي




*


​*
أصدر مركز "ابن خلدون" للدراسات  الانمائية،  بيانًا، نعى فيه ببالغ الحزن والأسى ما فقدته مصر من ضحايا  الأحداث  الإرهابية، والتي آخرها تفجيرات مديرية أمن الدقهلية. 
وطالب المركز، في بيانه، اليوم، بسرعة إدراج جماعة الإخوان كجماعة "إرهابية". 
وقالت داليا زيادة، المدير التنفيذي للمركز: إن"في كل لحظة تتأخر فيها   الحكومة عن إقرار الجماعة كتنظيم إرهابي تدفع مصر ثمنها بدم رجالها   وحماتها، وأن الحل الأمني تجاه الإرهاب لم يعد هو فقط المطلوب، ولابد من   إدراج الجماعة بشكل عاجل وسريع كتنظيم إرهابي". 
وأكدت زيادة، أن حدة العنف من جانب الجماعة، سيزداد طالما النظام الحالي   مستمر في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق؛ للتخويف وتعطيل الخارطة، موضحةً أن "العنف"   ازدادت حدته ورقعته الجغرافية، ليشمل كل محافظات مصر، ولم يعد يقتصر على   القاهرة وسيناء فقط. 
وطالب المركز، في بيانه، اليوم، بسرعة إدراج جماعة الإخوان كجماعة "إرهابية". 
وقالت داليا زيادة، المدير التنفيذي للمركز: إن"في كل لحظة تتأخر فيها   الحكومة عن إقرار الجماعة كتنظيم إرهابي تدفع مصر ثمنها بدم رجالها   وحماتها، وأن الحل الأمني تجاه الإرهاب لم يعد هو فقط المطلوب، ولابد من   إدراج الجماعة بشكل عاجل وسريع كتنظيم إرهابي". 
وأكدت زيادة، أن حدة العنف من جانب الجماعة، سيزداد طالما النظام الحالي   مستمر في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق؛ للتخويف وتعطيل الخارطة، موضحةً أن "العنف"   ازدادت حدته ورقعته الجغرافية، ليشمل كل محافظات مصر، ولم يعد يقتصر على   القاهرة وسيناء فقط.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عليق وول ستريت جورنال علي انفجار المنصورة*​ ​​​




*وول ستريت جورنال: انفجار المنصورة جاء بعد يوم من تحذير أطلقته جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة*​* 
لفتت صحيفة «وول ستريت جورنال» الأمريكية – في سياق تقرير نشرته اليوم  الثلاثاء على موقعها الإلكتروني – إلى أن التفجير الذي استهدف مديرية الأمن  بالمنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية في الساعة الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء يأتي  بعد يوم من تحذير أطلقته جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس،المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة،  للجيش بسحب قاعدة عملياته من شبه جزيرة سيناء وإلا سيواجه تصعيدا للعنف.
وأشارت - في هذا الصدد - إلى أن أنصار بيت المقدس سبق أن أعلنت المسؤولية  عن هجمات دموية على جنود مصريين ومواقع للجيش في سيناء وكذلك محاولة اغتيال  وزير الداخلية المصري في الصيف الماضي.
كما أشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الانفجار، الذي أفادت تقارير بأن سيارة مفخخة  استخدمت فيه، دمر جزءا من المقر الأمني وبعض المباني المحيطة به.

التحرير*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *أحد مصابي تفجير الدقهلية: إحنا عساكر غلابة ملناش ذنب
> 
> *​


*ومين هيسمعك يابنى ؟
الشعب اللى فرح بالديمقراطية وخرج أنتخب رئيس عصابة ؟
والا الثورجية اللى بيحاصروا المحاكم والأقسام ؟
والا الشيوخ اللى الفضائيات عمتهم ؟
وألا الأسلاميين اللى عايزينها 1300 سنة لورا ؟
وألا حماس اللى متقدرش تفتح عينها فى أسرائيل ؟
وألا الحكومة الجبانة المرتعشة ؟
مافيكيش عبد الناصر يا مصررررررررررر



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مصدر سيادى: الداخلية تتعرض لاختراقات أمنية​ 





استنكرت مصادر سيادية الحادث الإرهابى البشع الذى تعرضت له مديرية أمن  المنصورة فى الساعات الاولى صباح اليوم مشيرا إلى ضرورة وجود تحقيقات سريعة  وكاشفة فى الحادث. واوضح المصدر أن هناك شبة اختراق أمنى لمديرية أمن  المنصورة متسائلا عن كيفية السماح للسيارة المفخخة بالدخول لمحيط مبنى  مديرية الأمن دون تفتيش أو رقابة بالرغم من وجود كاميرات وكردونات أمنية  مشددة حول مبنى المديرية. ولم تستبعد المصادر وجود تواطؤ من قبل عناصر  أمنية لها انتماءات سياسية مدللا بذلك على عملية استهداف المقدم محمد مبروك  الضابط بالأمن الوطنى والذى تبين ضلوع زميل له فى العمل بتسهيل عملية  اغتياله.


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد ضحايا "تفجير المنصورة" إلى 13 حالة وفاة*
​*



*
​*اليوم السابع
أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، ارتفاع عدد ضحايا حادث التفجير الإرهابى  بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، الذى وقع فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء  بمدينة المنصورة، إلى 13 حالة وفاة.

فى الوقت نفسه تبقى حاليا بالمستشفيات، بعد خروج 62 مصابا، 36 مصابا  بالمنصورة الدولى وطوارئ الجامعة، فى حين تم تحويل 3 مصابين لمستشفى  المعادى العسكرى.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*قطر تدين تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية وتدعو إلى نبذ العنف*​ 





أعرب مصدر مسؤول في وزارة الخارجية  القطرية عن إدانة قطر واستنكارها الشديد للانفجار الذي استهدف مقر مديرية  الأمن في مدينة المنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية، الذي أسفر عن وقوع أكثر من 12  قتيلاً و130 مصاباً، كما أسفر عن انهيار أجزاء من المباني المحيطة.
وأكد المصدر في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء  القطرية "قنا"، أن دولة قطر تدين بشدة مثل هذه الأعمال التي تتناقض مع كل  القيم الإنسانية، وتدعو جميع الأطراف إلى التحلي بضبط النفس والحفاظ على  استقرار وأمن مصر الذي بدوره يعني استقرار المنطقة، كما جدد المصدر مواقف  قطر الثابتة بنبذ العنف بمختلف أشكاله وصوره أياً كان مصدره، مؤكداً أن  الحوار بين كافة الأطراف هو الطريقة الوحيدة للحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية.
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*نادر بكار: ندين بكل قوة حادث المنصورة الإجرامي*​ 





*نادر بكار*​
أدان نادر بكار، مساعد رئيس حزب النور،  حادث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وكتب عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "تويتر": "ندين بكل قوة حادث المنصورة الإجرامي؛ رحم الله  الشهداء وعجل بشفاء المصابين، وحمى مصر وأهلها من كل سوء".
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابنة الشاطر": اعذروا الببلاوى لـ"حكم السن".. والإخوان جناة فى كل الأحوال حتى و لو كانوا فى السجون*​ 





​
*قالت عائشة خيرت الشاطر معلقة على  حادث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية "نفس المسلسل الهابط القديم دون ابتكار أو  حتي حرفية أو مهنية في التخطيط أو التنفيذ، ولا أعلم لما التعجب من تصريحات  الببلاوي بشأن الاخوان حتي و لو خرج من حوالي ثلاث أسابيع قائلاً ان  الاخوان ليسوا بإرهابين و اليوم يقولوا انهم إرهابيون فأعذروا حكم السن  لهذا العجوز" .

وأضافت عائشة عبر تغريدة لها بموقع التواصل الأجتماعى فيس بوك "الإخوان  جناة في كل الاحوال، حتي و لو كانوا الان كلهم بالسجون، حتي و لو فضحهم  الله بان التفجير بسيارة مفخخة تصيب المبني من أعلاه لا أسفله دليل لوجود  المتفجرات داخله لا خارجه كما يزعمون فقط صدق ان في كل الاحوال و الحالات  عندهم الإخوان هم المسئولون".
البلد​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الحكومة": حادث الدقهلية لن يثنينا عن تجهيزات الاستفتاء على الدستور*​ 



​
 قال السفير هانى صلاح، المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء إن   الحادث الإرهابى الذى وقع بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح   اليوم، الثلاثاء، لن يثنى الحكومة عن المضى قدمًا للتحضير للاستفتاء على   الدستور يومى 14، و15 يناير القادمين.

وأضاف صلاح فى تصريحاتٍ له أن هذا الحادث يشير إلى وجود عناصر فى المجتمع   المصرى، لا تريد الأمن، والاستقرار، للمواطن، بالإضافة إلى معارضة هؤلاء   المضى قدما فى تنفيذ خارطة المستقبل.

وأوضح أن الحكومة عازمة على مواجهة الإرهاب بكل قوة، وحسم، وأن الرد هذه   المرة سيكون قويا وقاسيا للغاية، وأن رئيس الوزراء وصف من قام بهذا العمل   الجبان سواء كان فردا أو جماعة بأنه إرهابى.


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*"السيسي" يجرى اتصالا بوزير الداخلية لتعزيته في ضحايا حادث مديرية امن الدقهلية*​ 




​
*أكد مصدر أمني مسئول أن الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع اجرى اتصالا هاتفيا بوزير الداخلية اللواء  محمد ابراهيم صباح اليوم لتقديم التعازي في شهداء الشرطة الذين وقعوا اليوم  نتيجة حادث استهداف مديرية أمن الدقهلية .

وأوضح المصدر ان القوات المسلحة اكدت ان كافة إمكانيتها مسخرة للقبض عل  الجناة وان المستشفيات العسكرية جاهزة لاستقبال اية حالات اصابة للعلاج  بها.
البلد​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

" إدارة المفرقعات": نحاول العثور علي مصدر الإنفجار فى الأنقاض ​ 





 قال محمد جمال مدير إدرة المفرقعات بوزارة الداخلية، إنهم لم يتوصلوا بعد  لمصدر أو المكان الذي صدر منه الانفجار الذي استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن  الدقهلية، وأنه جار رفع الأنقاض للتعرف على مكان التفجير. وأشار خلال اتصال  هاتفي ببرنامج 90 دقيقة على قناة المحور منذ قليل، إلى صعوبة الوضع في ظل  احتمالية انهيار عدد من المباني بموقع الحادث. .


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تدين الاعتداء الإرهابي بالمنصورة*​






أدانت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية اﻻعتداء الإرهابي الغاشم على مديرية أمن  الدقهلية واستهداف أبرياء من رجال الشرطة يسهرون لحماية المدنيين.
وأضاف البيان، بأن الكنيسة تتقدم بالتعزية إلى أهالي شهداء  الوطن، طالبين من الله أن يهبهم الصبر والسلوان وأن يتغمد شهداء الوطن  بواسع رحمته، رافعين صلواتنا إلى الله لينعم بالشفاء للمصابين.
وترفع الكنيسة المصرية، صلوات يومية من أجل أن يحفظ الله بلادنا العزيزة  مصر، بكل أبنائها ومقدراتها ومنشآتها العامة، واثقين أن الله سيحفظ مصر من  كل شر ويصونها من كل سوء.
الدستور


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوفيات تراوحت ما بين إصابات بالرأس والعنق والصدر جراء الانفجار.. *

* ننشر تقرير الطب الشرعى المبدئى لضحايا تفجير المنصورة الـ13*




* 

*​
*​*
*الشهيد العقيد سامح أحمد طاهر​*
* اليوم السابع*


* حصل "اليوم السابع" على تقرير الطب الشرعى المبدئى بالمنصورة، عن وفاة  شهداء ضحية الحادث الإرهابى الذى وقع فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  بمدينة المنصورة، وراح ضحيته 13 شهيدا من قوات الداخلية بينهم مجهولون  وشهيد مدنى بوفاتهم نتيجة إصابات بالرأس والصدر وأكثر من 105 مصابين. *

* وأكد التقرير عن وفاة الـ12 شهيد الشرطة وهم العقيد سامح أحمد طاهر الذى  توفى نتيجة إصابات بالرأس أدت لنزيف داخلى، والعقيد سيد محمد رأفت بإصابات  بالرأس والصدر، وأمين الشرطة سعد مصطفى مرسى بإصابات بالرأس والصدر والعنق،  والجمود أحمد صبح مرحش نتيجة إصابة بالصدر ويونس أبو المعاطى محمد بإصابات  بالرأس والأطراف العلوية.*

* وكشف التقرير، عن استشهاد الجندى يوسف مغازى عيسى بإصابات بالصدر، ومحمد  عبد العزيز عبد الجليل بإصابات بالرأس، بالإضافة إلى محمد صابر مطاوع  بإصابات بالرأس وأحمد زيدان بسيونى نتيجة إصابات بالرأس والصدر.*

* وأضاف التقرير، عن وجود جثتين مجهولتى الهوية وعدم إظهار ملامحهما الأول  منهم استشهد نتيجة إصابات بالرأس والصدر والظهر والأطراف العلوية، والثانى  توفى نتيجة إصابات بالرأس الذى أدت لنزيف داخلى بالمخ، بالإضافة إلى الشهيد  المدنى محمد لطفى حسنين الذى استشهد نتيجة إصابات بالرأس والبطن.*

* وتابع، عن قيام الأطباء الشرعيين بالمنصورة والاستعانة بمن حولهم  بالمستشفيات القريبة ومن قام بتشريح جثث هؤلاء الضحايا هم: الدكتور مدحت  فقر والدكتور شهيد شريف السعيد والدكتور صلاح عز الرجال والدكتور صبرى فيلو  والدكتورة فاطمة الزهراء والدكتورة حنان فاروق.*

* وفى السياق ذاته، قال الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، مدير دار التشريح بمصلحة  الطب الشرعى، لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه فى حالة انفجارات المبانى مثل انفجار  اليوم بالمنصورة يعمل على خروج أجسام غريبة تخرج من جهاز التفجير التى تعمل  موجة صادمة مع الجسد نتيجة الغازات، والذى يظهر بأن أغلب الإصابات بالرأس  والصدر لأنها أكثر جهازين حساسين بالجسم.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*حتجاجًا على الحادث الإرهابي..*
* عاجل.. متظاهرون يحرقون منزل قيادي إخواني بالدقهلية*​







أوردت قناة الحياة في خبر عاجل لها، أن متظاهرين غاضبين قاموا بحرق منزل قيادي إخواني هارب من العدالة بمدينة أجا بالدقهلية.
كان انفجار شديد، قد وقع صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بجوار مديرية  أمن الدقهلية، وأسفر عن استشهاد ضابطين وشرطي و6 مجندين ومواطن و3 آخرين،  بالإضافة إلى إصابة 134 من المواطنين ورجال الشرطة.
وسنوافيكم بتفاصيل أخرى لاحقًا..
الدستور


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالفيديو والصور.. بكاء وصراخ أهالى شهداء انفجار «الدقهلية» أمام «المشرحة»*


*



*
[YOUTUBE]L0Hlk-biLrI[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*جنازة شعبية ورسمية لشهداء حادث مديرية أمن الدقهلية عصرا*​








تستعد مدينة المنصورة، لتشييع جثامين 13 شخصًا من أفراد  الأمن والمدنيين والذين سقطوا شهداء في حادث تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن  الدقهلية، والذي وقع صباح اليوم.
وأعلن ديوان عام محافظة الدقهلية، عن تنظيم جنازة رسمية وشعبية للشهداء عصر اليوم، بمسجد النصر بشرق مدينة المنصورة.
وكان انفجار شديد، قد وقع صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية،  وأسفر عن استشهاد ضابطين وشرطي و6 مجندين ومواطن و3 آخرين، بالإضافة إلى  إصابة 134 من المواطنين ورجال الشرطة.
الدستور


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل| وصول جثامين شهداء تفجيرات المنصورة لصلاة الجنازة عليهم *​ 





​
وصلت الآن جثامين ضحايا تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، لمسجد النصر لصلاة الجنازة عليهم.
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*برهامي: انفجار الدقهلية "مصيبة".. وأحذر من العقاب العشوائي*
​ 






قدم ياسر برهامي، نائب رئيس الدعوة  السلفية، العزاء إلى أهالي ضحايا انفجار مديرية أمن الدقهلية. وقال برهامي،  في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "90 دقيقة"، على قناة المحور، "تعازينا لأهالي  الضحايا، واصفًا الحدث بالمأساة والمصيبة، مستنكرًا الخطر الذي وصل إليه  مصر، ومشيرًا إلى أن هذا الأسلوب لا يراعي حرمة دم أو مال.
وأضاف برهامي، أن هذا العمل الإجرامي لا  سند له إلا الرغبة في إضرار الأمة والناس، ولا يمكن أن يستند إلى دليل  شرعي. ونبه، إلى ضرورة معرفة أن هذه الأحداث سيكون لها تبعات ونتائج، إذا  لم تعالج بطريقة صحيحة، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة تغيير الخطاب المحرض على الإرهاب،  قائلا: "لا بد أن نكمل مسيرة الاستقرار"، محذرًا من العقاب العشوائي.
ناشد برهامي، جميع خطابات التيارات  الإسلامية، بما فيهم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حسب قوله، بتوخي الحذر؛ لأنها  تتسبب في الوصول إلى الناس بطريقة خاطئة، مضيفًا، "عليك أن تدرك جيدًا  مخاطر الكلمة وكيفية وصولها.. بخطابك تسببت، دون قصد، في الأحداث الحالية".
الوطن​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية عن أن مديرية الأمن بالدقهلية كانت قد ألقت القبض قبل أسبوع على مجند يدعى عبد الله عرفات عرفات 23 سنة، كان بحوزته “لاب توب” ، وكاميرا بمحيط المديرية.
وأضاف المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية تربط بين هذه الواقعة وأحداث التفجيرات التي جرت فجر اليوم، خاصة ان المجند كان معه صديق يدعى أسامة محسن عبد الله ، مشيرًا إلى ان المجند لديه انتماءات لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون، كما أن والده كان من بين المشاركين في اعتصام رابعة.
وأوضح المصدر أن التحليل للواقعة يعكس عملية رصد من قبل العناصر المنفذة لموقع الحادث ، خاصة أن موعد التفجير كان يستهدف تواجد أكبر عدد من القيادات بالمديرية سواء مدير الأمن أو مساعديه الذين كانوا يجتمعون لبحث الاستعدادات للاستفتاء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذكرت قناة الحياة، نقلا عن مراسلها في الدقهلية، هاني عبد الشافي، قيام المئات من المتظاهرين بمدينة أجا بالدقهلية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بحرق منزل إبراهيم سلامة، القيادي الإخواني الهارب.
وأضاف مراسل القناة إن «الأهالي خرجوا بالمئات في مسيرات غاضبة تندد بالهجوم الإرهابي على مديرية أمن الدقهلية، منذ الصباح الباكر، ولا تزال المظاهرات حتى الآن تطوف المدينة، وحطم المتظاهرون بعض المحلات التي يملكها أعضاء بارزون في جماعة الإخوان».*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الهكسوس مش مصريين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*



فقد مدير أمن الدقهلية عينه فى الأنفجار*​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجنازة فى المنصورة النهاردة

*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

روسيا تدين بشدة الأعمال الإرهابية  بالمنصورة






​ 

أدانت وزارة الخارجية الروسية بشدة العملية  الإرهابية التي وقعت في المنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية، في وقت سابق، صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء.
وقالت الخارجية الروسية، في بيان لها: " إننا  ندين بشكل حاسم هذه الجريمة ونعبر عن التعازي الحارة والصادقة لآهالي وأقارب  الضحايا، ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمصابين".
وأضاف البيان " نحن نتضامن مع ما تقوم  به القيادة المصرية من أجل وقف ومنع كل محاولات زعزعة الاستقرار في مصر، وخاصة  والبلد تقف على أعتاب الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور في يناير 2014 ".
وتابع  البيان: " ونجدد موقفنا المبدئي مرة أخرى برفض أي مظهر من مظاهر الإرهاب، فالخلافات  السياسية مهما كانت حادة يجب أن تحل عن طريق الحوار الواسع بمشاركة القوى السياسية  والاجتماعية في البلاد".
واختتم بيان الخارجية بالقول: " إن وزارة خارجية روسيا  الاتحادية ترى من الضروري أن تكرر ما نصحت به في وقت سابق الروس الموجودين في مصر  بهدف السياحة بالعمل على توخي الحذر وعدم مغادرة الأماكن السياحية وتجنب زيارة  المدن والمناطق الكبرى، التي بها مخاطر إرهابية وإجرامية مرتفعة".​ الدستور
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​ *الآلاف يؤدون صلاة الجنازة  على شهداء تفجير المنصورة.. ويرددون "الشعب يريد القصاص من الإخوان".. المحافظ: 10  آلاف للشهيد و4 آلاف للضحايا.. والغرفة التجارية تصرف 500 ألف جنيه للتجار  المتضررين

*​* 



​ ​ **أدى الآلاف صلاة الجنازة فى مسجد  النصر بالمنصورة عقب صلاة العصر مباشرة، حيث توافد الآلاف من أهالى الدقهلية أمام  مسجد النصر بالمنصورة لأداء صلاة الجنازة على شهداء الحادث الإرهابى بتفجير مبنى  مديرية الأمن بالمنصورة، والذى راح ضحيته 13 شهيدًا و102 مصاب.

وشهدت محافظة  الدقهلية مسيرة حاشدة للآلاف خلال تشييع جثامين ضحايا العمل الإرهابى، مرددين  هتافات "الشعب يريد القصاص من الإخوان، والشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان"، كما رفعوا  أعلام مصر.

وطالبت النيابة بتفريغ تسجيل كاميرات البنك المقابل لمديرية أمن  الدقهلية لمعرفة مرتكبى الحادث، وانتهى فريق النيابة من سؤال المصابين ومعاينة  الجثث وموقع الهجوم الإرهابى، وطالب المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية  بندب خبراء المفرقعات، والتصريح بدفن جثث ضحايا الحادث.

وقرر اللواء مهندس  عمر الشوادفى محافظ الدقهلية، صرف إعانة عاجلة للمصابين وأسر الشهداء بواقع 4 آلاف  جنيه للمصاب ومبلغ 10 آلاف جنية لأسرة كل شهيد، كما قرر مجلس إدارة الغرفة التجارية  بالدقهلية برئاسة أحمد إبراهيم رعب بالموافقة على صرف 500 ألف جنيه فقط خصما من  الاحتياطى العام للغرفة، وذلك لمواجهة التلفيات التى لحقت بأصحاب المحلات المحيطة  بمديرية أمن الدقهلية. 

وطالبت النيابة العامة بالمنصورة بتفريغ تسجيلات  الكاميرات الخاصة ببنك المصرف المتحد المجاور لمديرية الأمن، لبيان كيفية دخول  واقتحام السيارة التى كانت تحمل المتفجرات داخل المنطقة الفاصلة بين مديرية أمن  الدقهلية والبنك وذلك للتعرف على مرتكبى الحادث.

وأنهى فريق النيابة العامة  المكون من 14 وكيل نيابة بإشراف المستشار أحمد نصر، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات  جنوب الدقهلية وضم فريق العمل برئاسة المستشار شريف عماد عونى، رئيس النيابة الكلية  وائل مهدة رئيس نيابة أول وأحمد العشرى ومحمد الشرنوبى ومحمد شيحة ومحمد شكرى ومحمد  عطا وأكرم سرحان وكلاء النيابة وسكرتارية محسن عزت، مدير مكتب المحامى العام ومحمد  موسى من سؤال المصابين، ومناظرة الجثث بالمستشفيات الثلاثة ومعاينة موقع  الحادث.

وأمر المستشار أحمد نصر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية،  سرعة انتداب رجال المعمل الجنائى وخبراء المفرقعات ومصور جنائى وندب لجنة سباعية من  محافظة الدقهلية، لحصر التلفيات بموقع الحادث.

ويلتقى بعد قليل المستشار  هشام بركات النائب العام المستشار جميل عيسوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف  المنصورة والمستشار أحمد نصر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية بمقر نيابة  الاستئناف بشارع المختلط وفريق العمل فى الحادث الإرهابى، الذى يضم وكلاء النيابة  المستشار شريف عماد عون ومحمد شكرى وياسر الرفاعى ووائل مهدى ومحمد الشرنوبى وأحمد  العشرى ومحمد شيحة ومحمد عطا وأكرم سرحان، ويعقب الاجتماع الانتقال لمعاينة موقع  الحادث.

وأمر المستشار أحمد نصر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية  التصريح بدفن الجثث الـ13 ضحايا الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف مبنى مدير الأمن، بعد  أن انتهى الطب الشرعى من عمليات التشريح للجثث.

















































































*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

روسيا تدين تفجير الدقهلية وتنصح رعاياها بعدم مغادرة  الأماكن السياحية

​ ​ 




أدانت وزارة الخارجية الروسية بشدة العملية الإرهابية التى وقعت فى المنصورة  بمحافظة الدقهلية فى وقت سابق صباح اليوم الثلاثاء. 

وقالت الخارجية  الروسية، فى بيان لها: "إننا ندين بشكل حاسم هذه الجريمة ونعبر عن التعازى الحارة  والصادقة لأهالى وأقارب الضحايا، ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمصابين". 

وأضاف  البيان، "نحن نتضامن مع ما تقوم به القيادة المصرية من أجل وقف ومنع كل محاولات  زعزعة الاستقرار فى مصر، خاصة والبلد تقف على أعتاب الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور فى  يناير 2014". 

وتابع البيان: "ونجدد موقفنا مرة أخرى برفض أى مظهر من مظاهر  الإرهاب، فالخلافات السياسية مهما كانت حادة يجب أن تحل عن طريق الحوار الواسع  بمشاركة القوى السياسية والاجتماعية فى البلاد". 

واختتم بيان الخارجية  بالقول: "إن وزارة خارجية روسيا الاتحادية ترى من الضرورى أن تكرر ما نصحت به فى  وقت سابق الروس الموجودين فى مصر بهدف السياحة بالعمل على توخى الحذر وعدم مغادرة  الأماكن السياحية وتجنب زيارة المدن والمناطق الكبرى، التى بها مخاطر إرهابية  وإجرامية مرتفعة". ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نبأ عاجل وخطير من التليفزيون المصرى  .










ذكر التليفزيون المصري، في نبأ عاجل منذ قليل، أن جماعة أنصار بيت  المقدس أعلنت مسئوليتها عن تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية.
كان تفجير بسيارة مفخخة  استهدف في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، مبنى مديرية الأمن بالدقهلية، ما أسفر عن  استشهاد 13 شخصا وإصابة نحو 134 آخرين، حسبما أعلنت وزارة الصحة  والسكان.
​ 

 ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أهالي دمياط يحرقون محلا "إخوانيا" في أول رد على فعل  على تفجيرات "الدقهلية"





​ 
أحرق عدد من أهالي دمياط،  مساء اليوم، أحد محلات الكاوتشوك مملوكا لأحد عناصر الإخوان يدعى "سامي عاشور" في  أول رد فعل غاضب من الأهالي على التفجير الذي طال مديرية أمن الدقهلية فجر اليوم،  وأودى بحياة العشرات من الشرطة والمواطنينن، ما بين جريج  وقتيل.​ الوطن
​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​ تليفزيون مصر:"بيت المقدس"تعلن  مسئوليتهاعن أحداث المنصورة







أعلن التليفزيون المصري -في خبر عاجل له- عن أن جماعة أنصار  بيت المقدس قد أعلنت مسئوليتها عن تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية.
وكانت الجماعة قد أصدرت بيان بالأمس تحرض فيه على قتل ضباط  الجيش والشرطة، وتكفيرهم، مطالبين الجنود بالانشقاق عن  قاداتهم.

الدستور 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الببلاوى يدين حادث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية..  ويؤكد: سنواجه الإرهاب بكل قوة*

​​​ 



​ ​ ​ أدان الدكتور "حازم  الببلاوى" رئيس مجلس الوزراء حادث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية  الذى وقع فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، واصفا إياه بالعمل الإرهابى الكبير، الذى سنعمل على  مواجهته بكل قوة وحزم.​ ​ وأضاف الببلاوى فى مؤتمر صحفى: أن من قام بحادث  المنصورة إرهابى سواءًا كان فرد أو جماعة .​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عزة الجرف عبر تويتر عن حادث المنصورة ​ ​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

استقلال الأزهر : مؤيدو جماعات الظلام مشاركون في إثم  تفجير الدقهلية 









أكدت الحركة الشعبية لاستقلال الأزهر، أن منفذي حادث المنصورة الإرهابي لا  ينتمون إلى دين ولا إنسانية والأديان بريئة من العنف. 
وطالبت الحركة من مؤيدي  ومتعاطفي جماعات الظلام، بأن يعلموا أن تعاطفهم مشاركة في الجرم والإثم. 
وأكدت  على ثقتها في مؤسسات الدولة للتصدي لهذا الإرهاب الأسود، مطالبة الشعب المصري  بالاستفادة من أزماته والتوحد خلف دولته المصرية الحديثة. 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عاجل..أنصار بيت المقدس تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير  مديرية أمن الدقهلية
​ 



​ 
أعلنت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس منذ قليل، عن  مسئوليتها بتفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية الذي وقع فجر اليوم، جاء ذلك نقلا عن  التليفزيون المصري.​ سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..​  
الفجر ​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الإخوان يشمتون فى ضحايا حادث تفجير المنصورة  ويواصلون التهديد: مبسوطون بأشلاء الكفرة المتبعثرة على الأرض ومبنى الأمن  المتدمر.. و"الشرعية ودونها الرقاب".. والانفجار هديتنا لعدلى منصور فى عيد  ميلاده





كتب إسلام مسعود و محمود  عبد المنعم و أحمد الجندى - تصوير محمود حفناوى
"لا تجوز الشماتة بالمسلم ولا معايرته بما خلقه الله"،  هكذا أمرنا الدين، لكن الإخوان كان لهم رأى آخر فى تعليقاتهم على الانفجار الإرهابى  الذى وقع فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، واصفين إياهم بالكفار، مجددين  تهديد القيادى بالجماعة محمد البلتاجى، بانتهاء العمليات فور عودة  مرسى.

فمنذ وقوع الحادث الأليم بمدينة المنصورة، والذى استهدف مديرية أمن  الدقهلية وراح ضحيته 12 شهيدا، وعشرات المصابين، انتشرت الشماتة الإخوانية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، ابتهاجاً بهذا الحادث الإرهابى. 

وكانت الصفحة  الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، قد تهكمت على الحادث، معتبرة إياه فعل مدبر من  الحكومة لشحن الشارع ضد الإخوان، حتى الوصول إلى هدف الاستفتاء بـ"نعم" على الدستور  الجديد، متهمين رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس بالتسبب فيها- حسب زعمهم -. 

فيما  واصلت صفحة "أبطال رابعة" تهديدها، مشيرة إلى أن "هذه الأحداث تصديق لحديث الدكتور  محمد البلتاجى، أنه مع عودة محمد مرسى تنتهى العمليات فى سيناء، وتصريحات صفوت  حجازى بأن الشرعية دونها رقاب"، مؤكدة "أن الأمن والأمان سيعود مع عودة مرسى".  

فى السياق ذاته، أعرب عدد من النشطاء التابعين لجماعة الإخوان عن سعادتهم  تجاه هذا الحاد، حيث قال أحدهم "أنا مبسوط بأشلاء الكفرة المتبعثرة على الأرض،  ومبنى الأمن المتدمر"، وواصل آخر "الانفجار ده هدية لعدلى منصور فى عيد  ميلاده".
































































































































​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجــــل من  أبوحامد









قال  محمد أبوحامد البرلماني السابق أن إعلان الإخوان جماعة إرهابية يجب أن يتم عن طريق  الرئيس المستشار عدلي منصور، مضيفًا يطلع قرار بقوة القانون يعلنها إرهابية و يجرم  الإنضمام لها.
وأضاف خلال تغريدة له عبر صفحته بتويتر : عودة ضباط أمن الدولة  المتخصصين في ملف كلاب الإخوان و الجماعات المرتبطة بهم و الجمعيات الممولة لهم  أصبح ضرورة حتمية.
وتابع موجهاً رسالة إلي الشعب المصري : إلى الشعب المصري /  الإستفتاء على الدستور حياة أو موت و عمليات كلاب الإخوان الهدف منها منع الاستفتاء  و تعطيل خارطة الطريق.




*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

رئيس الوزراء:من قام بجريمة تفجير المنصورة  إرهابى

​ 



 ​ اليوم السابع


قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى ، رئيس مجلس  الوزراء ، أن القانون لن يتهاون مع أى شخص ونحن فى مواجهة مظهر من أبشع مظاهر  الإرهاب ولن نسكت عليه وسنواجهه .

وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى بمجلس الوزراء أن ما  قام بهذا العمل سواء فرد أو جماعة فهو إرهابي وأن الدولة ستتصدى لكل هذه المحاولات  الإرهابية بقوة.
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الإخوان يواصلون شماتتهم ويستشهدون بمقولة  البلتاجي










​ حادث المنصورة​ 


واصلت الصفحات الإخوانية، الشماتة في  الحادث الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية أمن الدقهلية في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء، وأسفر عن استشهاد 14 وإصابة 102 آخرين.
وقالت صفحة "أبطال رابعة" على  موقع التدوين العالمى "تويتر": "يعود الأمن والأمان بعودة فخامة الرئيس مرسي حفظه  الله، وكما قال أستاذنا محمد البلتاجي: بمجرد عودة الرئيس محمد مرسي تنتهي العمليات  في سيناء فورًا".
وعلق ناشط: "لازم نكون متفقين على إن الانفجار دة هدية لعدلي  منصور في عيد ميلاده".
وأضاف آخر: "الله أكبر بفضل الله مديرية الأمن أبيدت عن  بكرة أبيها وعشرات القتلى والجرحى".
​ 



​ 

​ الدستور​ 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

"القوصي" تعليقا على انفجار "الدقهلية": يجب استنفار  الشعب لمواجهة العدو الداخلي





​ نعى أسامة القوصي، الداعية الإسلامي، ضحايا حادث  تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن الدقهلية. وقال، في اتصال مع "صوت الناس" على شاشة المحور،  إن ما يحدث الآن في الشارع المصري هو حرب ضد الشعب ولا بد من استنفار الشعب؛  لمواجهة هذا العدو الداخلي الذي هو من أشد أنواع الأعداء. وتابع، "ألوم الحكومة  لأننا نعيش حتى الآن في مرحلة رد الفعل".


الوطن ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

قوات الأمن تدفع بفرقة عمليات خاصة لمحيط الشركة  المحترقة بالمنصورة





دفعت قوات الأمن المركزى، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، بفرقة عمليات خاصة، وسيارتى  أمن مركزى، إلى محيط شركة سياحة، بشارع فخر الدين الشربينى وذلك بعد قيام عدد من  أهالى المنصورة بإشعال النيران بالشركة أثناء مرور المسيرة التى انطلقت عقب انتهاء  الجنازة العسكرية لضحايا حادث انفجار المنصورة.

وفى  السياق ذاته، دفعت قوات الحماية المدينة، بسيارتى مطافى للسيطرة على الحريق، فيما  ألقت قوات الأمن، القبض على عدد من المتواجدين داخل الشركة، فيما قام عدد من  الأهالى بإشعال النيران فى الورق المتواجد داخل  الشركة.






​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمني: خسائر انفجار الدقهلية 120 مليون  جنيه.. ومبان أثرية معرضة للانهيار 










*​

*






*
*
الثلاثاء ٢٤ ديسمبر ٢٠١٣ - ٠٤:٣٠:٠٧ م






قال  مصدر أمني لـ"الوطن"، إن القيمة المبدئية لخسائر تفجير مبنى مديرية الأمن بالدقهلية  يتجاوز 120 مليون جنيه عبارة عن تلفيّات في المبانى والسيارات ومحال مملوكة مواطنين  وسيارات شرطة. 
وأوضح المصدر أن الانفجار تسبب في تلفيّات لأكثر من 350 سيارة  مملوكة لمواطنين بخلاف 14 بوكس شرطة و3 عربات مدرعة وأمن مركزي، إضافة إلى مبنى  مديرية الأمن الذي سيحتاج إلى الترميم بالكامل بخلاف محطة وقود وعشرات المحال  التجارية. 
وقال المصدر إن مبنى البنك المتحد المواجه للمديرية مبنى أثري يتجاوز  عمره 100 سنة، مشيرًا إلى أنه تصدّع بالكامل ومعرّض للانهيار في أي لحظة وهي خسارة  مادية وأثرية كبيرة. 
ولفت المصدر إلى أن العشرات من السيارات المملوكة  للمواطنين تحطّمت بالكامل جراء الانفجار، علاوة على محال تعرّضت لأضرار  بالغة.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نقيب «الأشراف» مَن ارتكب انفجار المنصورة لا يُمكن  انتسابه للإسلام
​ 




 ​ ​ *نعت نقابة الأشراف ضحايا حادث  تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، مُتمنية الشفاء العاجل للمصابين من الشرطة وأهالي  المنصورة.

وأضاف نقيب الأشراف، محمود الشريف، أن "من ارتكب هذه الجريمة  النكراء لا يمكن أن ينتسب إلى الإسلام بصلة، وأن الشريعة الإسلامية منهم براء بما  سفكوا من دماء الأبرياء الذين لا ذنب لهم، وأنه على الدولة أن تواجه بكل حسم وقوة  مثل هذه المحاولات لتخريب البلاد وجرها إلى مستنقع العنف والدماء".

وأشار  إلى أن "كل الدم المصري حرام، وعلى الجميع أن يراجعوا مواقفهم، إذ لم يعد بعد ما  حدث باب للجدل، طالما أن هناك سفكا للدماء وانتهاكا للحرمات.

ودعا نقيب  الأشراف، كل من وصفهم بـ«العقلاء» للتحرك على الأرض؛ لتبصير الشباب بحقيقة شريعة  الإسلام السمحة التي جعل الله حرمة الدم عنده أشد وأقوى حرمة من الكعبة  المشرفة".

وكان قد انفجرت سيارة مُفخخة في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  (الثلاثاء)، بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، مما أسفر عن مقتل 12 شخصًا، وإصابة العشرات،  وانهيار جزئي بمبنى المديرية.
الشروق*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

استخراج جثة من تحت أنقاض موقع انفجار المنصورة..  وارتفاع الشهداء لـ14




​ 
عثرت قوات الدفاع المدنى والأهالى، منذ قليل، على  جثة تحت الأنقاض فى موقع الانفجار الذى استهدف مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وتم نقلها  لمستشفى الطوارئ بالمنصورة ليرتفع عدد الشهداء حتى الآن إلى 14 شهيدا.


​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد حسان تعليقا على انفجار  المنصورة
​ 




 ​ *محمد حسان: «انفجار المنصورة»  خيانة عظمى وجريمة تخدم الأعداء.. ويجب إعلان الحقائق للشعب



أدان  الداعية محمد حسان، الاعتداء على مديرية أمن المنصورة وتفجيرها في الساعات الأولى  من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، واصفًا إياه بأنه «خيانة عظمى».

وقال «حسان»، في  بيان صحفي: «إن أية محاولة لإسقاط مصر وإغراقها في الفوضى الهدامة خيانة عظمى  وجريمة كبرى لا تقع أبدا من مسلم مخلص أو وطني صادق».

وأضاف، أن حادث تفجير  مديرية أمن المنصورة أو أي تفجير في أي مكان على أرض مصر عمل «محرم» لا يدعمه شرع  ولا عقل ولا يرضي ربا ولا يبني بلدًا ولا يخدم إلا أعداء مصر في الخارج والداخل،  بحسب البيان.

وأكد حسان على حرمة الدم المصري كله من أبناء الشعب والجيش  والشرطة، وأن أخطر ما يهدد الأمن القومي هو غياب السلم الاجتماعي وانتشار روح الحقد  والكراهية والانتقام، متابعًا أنه لا مخرج من هذه الأزمة التي وصفها بالخطيرة إلا  بالعودة إلى الله وتحقيق العدل التام والقصاص الناجز والصدق والوضوح في إعلان  الحقائق للشعب.

الشروق*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شاهد تعليق التحالف المؤيد لمرسى عن تفجير  المنصورة
​ ​ 




 ​ ​ *التحالف المؤيد لمرسي يدين  تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية

*​* أدان التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية الذي يضم  مؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، الانفجار الذي وقع الثلاثاء 24 ديسمبر في مدينة  المنصورة مستهدفا مديرية أمن الدقهلية.

وأكد التحالف، في بيان له اليوم،  تمسكه بالحراك الثوري، ودعا إلي أداء صلوات الغائب على أرواح الضحايا.

اخبار  اليوم​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الداخلية: انتحارى فجر سيارته المفخخة بالمديرية بعد  اقتحام الحواجز

​ 




​ 
قالت وزارة الداخلية، أنه فى إطار المتابعة  الأمنية لحادث التفجير الإرهابى الذى وقع فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء، بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية، والذى أسفر عن استشهاد عدد من رجال الشرطة  والمواطنين، فقد واصلت الأجهزة الأمنية فحص مسرح الحادث وإجراء التحريات وجمع  المعلومات للوقوف على أسباب الانفجار وتحديد مرتكبيه.

وأشارت الوزارة فى  بيانٍ رسمى لها أن النتائج الأولية للفحص، رَجَّحت قيام انتحارى بقيادة سيارة  مُحَمَّلة بمواد شديدة الانفجار باقتحام الحواجز الأمنية، وتفجير السيارة، وتم  العثور على أشلاء آدمية وتناثر لأجزاء سيارة.

وتبذل الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها  لتحديد شخصية الإرهابى، والسيارة المُستَخدَمَة فى الحادث​ ​ .

​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​ *حرق 20 محلًا ومنزلًا للإخوان بالدقهلية  



*​* 

 **
انطلق آلآلاف من أهالى مدينة أجا، بمحافظة الدقهلية فى مسيرة حاشدة  بالمدينة، ردّاً على أحداث تفجيرات اليوم الثلاثاء، التي استهدفت مبنى مديرية أمن  الدقهلية بمدينة المنصورة
، وقاموا بإضرام النيران فى 20 محلا ومنزلا تابعين  للإخوان.
وفور وصولهم إلى منزل القيادي الإخواني الهارب "إبراهيم رسلان" قاموا  بإحراقه بالكامل، دون وجود خسائر بشرية لأن المنزل خال من السكان، كما استكملت  المسيرة طريقها، محطمة المحلات المعروفة بمدينة، ومركز أجا بأنها تابعة لجماعة  الإخوان المحظورة.
كما أغلق الأهالى، مداخل ومخارج المدينة ليمنعوا رجال الإطفاء  من إنقاذ محلات، وسيارات، ومنازل تابعة للإخوان.
*​* 
 الوفد ​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جنازة شهداء المحلة تتحول إلى مظاهرة غاضبة ضد  الإخوان

​ ​ 




​ تحولت جنازة الشهداء الثلاثة، من أبناء مدينة  المحلة، إلى مسيرة حاشدة ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حيث شيع الآلاف من أبناء  المدينة والقرى المجاورة جثامين الشهداء الثلاثة، الذين استشهدوا فى الحادث  الإرهابى، الذى استهدف مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وقاموا بترديد هتافات: "لا للإرهاب  الأسود.. لا للإخوان المسلمين".

وطالب الأهالى بإعدام الإخوان مرددين  هتافات: "لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله.. لا إله إلا الله الإخوان أعداء  الله".

وحضر مراسم تشييع الجنازة اللواء محمد نعيم، محافظ الغربية، واللواء  حسام خليفة حكمدار أمن المحلة، والعميد علاء بدران رئيس مركز ومدينة المحلة،  والمحاسب محمد الشريف رئيس حى أول المحلة، والمهندسة نادية حسونة رئيس حى ثان  المحلة.

وتم أداء صلاة الجنازة بمسجد عبد الحى خليل بميدان البندر وتم تشييع  الجثامين، وسط جنازة عسكرية مهيبة وحالة من الغضب الشديد من الأهالى الذين طالبوا  بالقصاص للشهداء من القتلة.





























































​ اليوم السابع
​ 
​


----------



## چاكس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبر مؤسف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" الإرهابية، تبينها للعملية الإجرامية التى استهدفت مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وذلك على صفحتها بـ"تويتر".

وقالت: "تم بحمد الله تعالى استهداف مديرية أمن الدقهلية وتمت العملية بنجاح بفضل الله ثم بفضل إخواننا المجاهدين نسأل الله أن يتقبل "الاستشهادى" فى عليين".*


----------



## BITAR (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*انها ليست سوريا ولا لبنان بل انها المنصوره اليوم*
*اسأل عن الاسلام
*​


----------

